# Old Time Woodworking



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

*Building a Spring Pole Lathe.....the base*










I have been moving towards hands tools and out of power tools lately. I sold my delta power planer *gasp* and bought some yellow pine lumber to build a spring pole lathe. I worked on it today and got the base "finished". For more details visit here . H ope you all have a great weekend in the shop.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

TimC said:


> *Building a Spring Pole Lathe.....the base*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now we're getting into the vintage repro's. I like to watch, but I like my power to. I like the switch on my lathe, but can see the interest.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Building a Spring Pole Lathe.....the base*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A spring pole lathe is great at craft fairs so people can watch you making something. I saw one at a craft show in Nashville, TN one Summer and talked to the guy for a while. Turns out he uses a regular lathe at home and only turns on his treadle lathe at shows. It still made a very effective sales tool.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Building a Spring Pole Lathe.....the base*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pole lathe. I am interested in the outcome.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

TimC said:


> *Building a Spring Pole Lathe.....the base*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking job on this ….you will love this once you get it going. Welcome to the world of foot powered turning…..it's addicting and a blast!

All the best,

Joe


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

*tool gloat*

I have been trying to pick up some tools to allow me to do all my woodworking powerless (well electrical power anyway). I scan ebay a lot and take the mighty chance that what I get is in decent shape and can be restored and put back into use. Recently I scored 3 hand augers for $20 total. The sizes are 1", 1/2" and 2". The 2" one is massive and still pretty sharp, just a little rusty.









I also just got in the mail yesterday 6 hand brace for a descent price. 3 are Stanley's, 2 I can't find a name on, and the blue handled one has Penncraft wrote on it. I will probably be reselling the 3 non Stanley's.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

TimC said:


> *tool gloat*
> 
> I have been trying to pick up some tools to allow me to do all my woodworking powerless (well electrical power anyway). I scan ebay a lot and take the mighty chance that what I get is in decent shape and can be restored and put back into use. Recently I scored 3 hand augers for $20 total. The sizes are 1", 1/2" and 2". The 2" one is massive and still pretty sharp, just a little rusty.
> 
> ...


Man oh man the fun I could have with those. Nice catch and good luck on the cleanup.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

TimC said:


> *tool gloat*
> 
> I have been trying to pick up some tools to allow me to do all my woodworking powerless (well electrical power anyway). I scan ebay a lot and take the mighty chance that what I get is in decent shape and can be restored and put back into use. Recently I scored 3 hand augers for $20 total. The sizes are 1", 1/2" and 2". The 2" one is massive and still pretty sharp, just a little rusty.
> 
> ...


you are now on the slippery slope


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *tool gloat*
> 
> I have been trying to pick up some tools to allow me to do all my woodworking powerless (well electrical power anyway). I scan ebay a lot and take the mighty chance that what I get is in decent shape and can be restored and put back into use. Recently I scored 3 hand augers for $20 total. The sizes are 1", 1/2" and 2". The 2" one is massive and still pretty sharp, just a little rusty.
> 
> ...


I've tried the augers out in just random wood. I need to hurry up and clean them, I got that itch to start just making holes, haha.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

TimC said:


> *tool gloat*
> 
> I have been trying to pick up some tools to allow me to do all my woodworking powerless (well electrical power anyway). I scan ebay a lot and take the mighty chance that what I get is in decent shape and can be restored and put back into use. Recently I scored 3 hand augers for $20 total. The sizes are 1", 1/2" and 2". The 2" one is massive and still pretty sharp, just a little rusty.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh….....welcome to the club….the addiction is just beginning….lol. Very nice scores on these clean them up and enjoy!


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *tool gloat*
> 
> I have been trying to pick up some tools to allow me to do all my woodworking powerless (well electrical power anyway). I scan ebay a lot and take the mighty chance that what I get is in decent shape and can be restored and put back into use. Recently I scored 3 hand augers for $20 total. The sizes are 1", 1/2" and 2". The 2" one is massive and still pretty sharp, just a little rusty.
> 
> ...


Thanks JLB. I will be cleaning them up tomorrow and hopefully they will go into work soon.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

*Shop Dogs & Pole Lathes*


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

TimC said:


> *Shop Dogs & Pole Lathes*


You will have fun with this setup. Have a great time with it! Thanks for the post my friend.

I have enjoyed mine, all out of pine. If you have not seen it take a look! http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49622

All the best,

Joe


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

TimC said:


> *Shop Dogs & Pole Lathes*


Sorry The Head Charles, I just saw that you favorited my lathe…..never even saw that…..lol. If I can be of any help please send a message! Thanks so much for the favorite, and looking forward to you enjoying some turning! Keep at it!


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Shop Dogs & Pole Lathes*


Nice start, I have old sears wood lathe, but I need(want) Larger & longer one.

no room in the shop, am thinking of building one outside. Still in planning stage.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

TimC said:


> *Shop Dogs & Pole Lathes*


Very nice so far. Looks like you might end up with a real strong left leg using this. Hope that doesn't make you walk in circles.
Looking forward to seeing more of this build. 
Thanks for showing.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Shop Dogs & Pole Lathes*


@jjw- Yeah I saw your a while ago. I like your tool rest and how it is setup….I might be copying it 
@White- I think the design/size will fit me well. It is very light so if I need to move it I have no problems lifting it out of the way. Usually during shop time it ends up outside.

@Oldtool-I'll have to work both legs to keep them looking even haha.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Shop Dogs & Pole Lathes*


Charles you are on your way. I cant wait to see you with some tools and that sucker spinning. Nice job.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Shop Dogs & Pole Lathes*


When it comes to lathe tools you have more options than you think. Take a look at what this guy uses as lathe tools.

http://www.youtube.com/user/GrossProductions1


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Shop Dogs & Pole Lathes*


That is an interesting link @nobuckle. My favorite tool was the axe haha.


----------

